# Journey Toward My First Comp April 2013



## SpotMe? (Feb 2, 2012)

Well I'm back on here after a while and I've decided to start a journal for anyone who's interested in following my journey toward my first competition in April 2013. I'm still completely undecided at what natural federation to go and compete in long term so I chose a show that a few of my friends are doing  It's called Miami Pro, although targeted more towards fitness models it has a figure class which I've entered. I'm quite shy and a bit petrified if I'm honest so I thought it best to go somewhere where my friends can hold my hand/ give me a slap, whatever is required haha.

A little about my background, I've always been sporty I done althletics when I was a teen but had to stop sprinting due to a foot injury, I also used to do horse riding and had to give up after 15 years 2 years ago due to financial reasons. I was very shy a few years ago but occassionally ventured into the gym for a legs, tums and bums class or aqua fit with the older ladies, I then got the confidence to go into the ladies gym then finally last year in October I stepped into the mixed and it all changed from that point onwards.

I was introduced to weights in December last year but being shy and not having the confidence to ask for help my progession was slow haha. I eventually plucked up the courage to ask for help and I got a trainer, although now in hindsight his methods weren't exactly ideal, a lot of circiuts and cables but gave me a strong core at least! Then in June of this year I made the decision I wanted to compete so I started my first split training routine, since then I've been training hard!

In that amount of time I've gained a lot of size and strength I'm proud of what I've acheived but I'm now on a mission to get lean! Something I've never been before so it should be... Interesting to see how I get on :/

In the last couple of weeks I've completely changed things up in an attempt to shock my body into changing. My training routine looks like this...

Monday - Lower Body

Tuesday - Upper Body

Wednesday - Metabolic Circuit

Thursday - Lower Body

Friday - Upper Body

Saturday - Metabolic Circuit

Sunday - Day Off

I've started a new carb cycling diet which is a work in progress I'm hoping it'll work... Looks something like this,

Wake up - protein shake

8.30 - 130g chicken breast grilled & unseasoned with a handful of almonds

10.30 - protein shake

12.30 - 1.00 - either same as breakfast or swap chicken for tuna

2.30 - 3.00 - protein shake

4.30 - Train

After training - protein shake

7.30 - 160g chicken & leafy salad

Low carb day

Wake up - protein shake

8.30 - 40-50g oats with water

10.30 - protein shake

12.30 - 1.00 - 130g chicken & 40g brown rice or quinoa

2.30 - 3.00 - protein shake

4.30 - Train

After training - protein shake & banana

7.30 - 160g chicken & cooked vegetables

Heavy carb day

Wake up - protein shake

8.30 - 40-50g oats with water and tea spoon of honey

10.30 - protein shake

12.30 - 1.00 - 130g chicken or tuna and 50g brown rice

2.30 - 3.00 - protein shake

4.30 - Train

After training - protein shake and banana

7.30 - 130g chicken and sweet potatoe or brown rice

I don't use any sauces or seasoning and I only drink water I also take vitamin B complex.

I'm considering getting a nutritionist in the picture as this is doing well at maintaining but I want to cut now BF needs to go!

My current stats are -

Age - 22yrs

Height - 5'4"

Weight - 62kg

BF% - 22%

Other stats on max lifts at present are -

Lat pull down - 60kg for 3

Box squat - 110kg for 5 with the box 70kg for 4x8

Bench - 40kg for 5 (so weak aha)

I don't deadlift atm due to a slightly dodgey shoulder :/

My current goal is to get my BF under 20% by the end of this year and also being able to do wide grip pull ups my biggest weakness seems to be lifting my own body weight haha.


----------



## SpotMe? (Feb 2, 2012)

Well I am most definitely having one of those horrific no carb days :/ I am in one fowl mood but I used that as ammunition to train harder, hit legs tonight:

kettle bell split squats 8kg & 16kg 3 x 12 with 45 sec rest

then

bulgarian squats 2 10kg plates 3 x 12 immediately followed by 15 band pull aparts then 45 sec rest

then

swiss ball hamstring curls 3 x 15 made it a superset with 10 roll outs then 45 sec rest

Then a circuit to finish

15 kettle bell swings

10 burpees

20 rope slams

x 3 with 45 sec rest

Needless to say I'm shattered but damn it feels good  Last meal soon DVD then bed, sorted.


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Hello! I'm doing my first comp in June next year. Will be interesting to see how you get on. Will you bw adding photos along the way?


----------



## SpotMe? (Feb 2, 2012)

VanillaFace said:


> Hello! I'm doing my first comp in June next year. Will be interesting to see how you get on. Will you bw adding photos along the way?


Hi  Yeah I'll try and get some on here tonight, they're from last month but I've maintained since then so not much change to what I look like now, I'll probably then update every month or two.

I've made the decision to try Intermittent Fasting I have a bad habit of overeating :/ and especially as I'm cutting now it'll help me control my calorie intake....

Seeing as I've got realistically about 7/8% BF to lose this will be a struggle aha.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Good luck missy. I remember u being in good shape from the pics u posted when u first joined so it'll be good to see your progress now 

Nice to see another serious journal up!


----------



## SpotMe? (Feb 2, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Good luck missy. I remember u being in good shape from the pics u posted when u first joined so it'll be good to see your progress now
> 
> Nice to see another serious journal up!


Thank you  I was taking a lot of clen back then but am proud to say I stopped taking it, although my BF shot up to 28% I'm back down to what I was back then but naturally (yay) and I've managed to gain a fair bit of size, I'll get some pics up later


----------



## SpotMe? (Feb 2, 2012)

Well as promised here are some pictures of what I look like now, apologies for the funny angles and awful lighting on the back pic it looks a lot better in natural light, promise aha, these pics aren't great but they give you an idea haha...

I also gave myself a make-under and went back to my natural hair colour and got rid of the extensions 



As you can see a work in progress....... :/

Also a quick note to say I got a PB on bench press today 45kg still pretty weak but I'm getting there!


----------



## SpotMe? (Feb 2, 2012)

Had an awesome upper body max session yesterday! 

Bench Press 3 rep max managed to work up to 45kg with 15 band pull aparts in between 1 1/2 min rest

Incline bench press with 10kg DBs rep range was 3 x 6-8 managed 2 sets of 8 one of 6 1 min rest

Wide grip inverted row 4 x 12 with 45 sec rest

Chin ups - 5 x 2 30 sec rest

Finisher was

Overhead tricep extension for 10 at 12.5kg

straight in to

DB bicep curls for 10 with 10kg

x 4

Felt great afterwards and also with regards to the IF I done my first day with a 16hr fast and managed to eat within the 8hr time frame. I was feeling awesome and really energized throughout the fast which seems weird :/ but once I ate my first meal I nearly fell asleep at work! I carried on eating and gradually the energy levels picked up and by the time I trrained I was buzzing and felt strong.

Verdict after day one; I think I'm going to like this way of eating


----------



## ClareAnne (Aug 6, 2012)

Good luck with this! Subbed, looking forward to seeing your progress up to competing! : )


----------



## SpotMe? (Feb 2, 2012)

ClareAnne said:


> Good luck with this! Subbed, looking forward to seeing your progress up to competing! : )


Thank you  I've got a long way to go and a lot of hard work ahead of me :/ but I'm determined as hell and I have fire in my belly and that's the most important thing


----------



## SpotMe? (Feb 2, 2012)

Done the worst circuit ever today merrrgh with a dodgey stomach too which was fun :/ no more protein bars!!

I just about managed,

10 x single arm KB swings with 10kg

10 x clean & press with 12kg viper

10 Burpees

10 push ups

20 bunny hops

20 rope slams

45 sec rest

X 3

Absolute killer, try it!

Finished off with some calves, early bed time for me tonight


----------



## SpotMe? (Feb 2, 2012)

Well it's just my luck my birthday comes around and I get really ill  I'm suffering badly.. weak and aching amongst other lovely symptoms, so resting up and trying everything I can to get better hopefully my immune system will tell this bug to do one so I can get my ar3e back in the gym!


----------



## SpotMe? (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm finally feeling alive again  yay! After today I would've had a full week off  shocking..

Although I must admit I feel great now none of the usual aches or pains I feel fresh, my muscles feel so well rested and I'm really energetic! I can't wait to get back in the gym tomorrow and absolutely smash it!!

Also, the intermittent fasting is going very well, so far I love it and must say that if there's anyone who has a tendency to over eat I highly recommend it! I feel far more disciplined and it allows me to eat some nice big meals which is a nice change, I'm less hungry and don't get moody without food it's reduced my stress levels massivley due to not having to worry about food prep and always worrying about having to eat  definitely worth a try if you're an over eater or stress head (like me) haha!


----------



## SpotMe? (Feb 2, 2012)

After feeling great prior to training when I actually did train on Friday I felt weak as anything it is HARD coming back after illness but felt a little better Saturday and decided to train yesterday and felt much stronger.

Decided to hit lats and traps yesterday new PB on the lat pull down 80kg :0 I had to be strapped down pretty tight though haha

And the best part!! My diet is going really well and dum dum dummm my abs are starting to show  so happy. I need to get my HTC fixed so I can get some pics up but I'm so chuffed.

My main focus at the moment now though is now I'm feeling stronger to up the intensity again, no slacking off and smashing my finishers/circuits at the end of my sessions.

Also need to really clean up my diet and get really strict :/ my arms are still looking sh*t so I've got to try and lower my estrogen levels and to heighten my testosterone levels absolutely no more simple sugars, no more seasoning, keep the quality protein up, lots of good fats and I'm also going to start taking some suggested supplements, apparently ginseng, zinc, magnesium and vitamin B6 will all help so game on....

#Iwillgetlean


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

interested to see how the next few weeks go after you start introducing the supps and making those particular changes to diet.

glad you're feeling better!


----------



## SpotMe? (Feb 2, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> interested to see how the next few weeks go after you start introducing the supps and making those particular changes to diet.
> 
> glad you're feeling better!


Thanks  me too, hopefully it'll be that extra push needed to get my bf sub 20% going to buy the supps today. I love Monday's it's always an excuse to give myself another kick up the bum  haha


----------



## SpotMe? (Feb 2, 2012)

Trained legs last night and felt great 3 rep max for box squat is back up to 105kg so definitely getting stronger :clap:

Then done 3 x 10 split squats holding 15kg DBs

Step ups 3 x 8 holding 10kg DBs as my forearms decided they didn't want to play anymore #startingtogetannoying

Then 2 drop sets from 30kg down by 5kg each time on the seated calf raise machine to failure each time and followed that with some unweighted calf raises to failure - killer

My circuit last night was horrible!

Sled pushes with a 20kg powerbag and to make things worse I use the top part of a stepper so it's got rubber on the top then turned upside down and on carpet mg: HARD!

Followed that with 8 KB squats with 2 8kg KBs

45 secs rest then repeated

Then 50 rope slams & 20 sprinter sit ups

45 secs res then repeat

For the first time my legs went to jelly and I felt sick, I hardly ever get that but happy I did 

Brought my supplements last night and found that instead of buying ZMA if you buy them all seperately it's so much cheaper! I'll let you know how I get on


----------



## SpotMe? (Feb 2, 2012)

Well I'm gradually getting leaner I'm trying to use the mirror for the timebeing as I've been told it's the best way to monitor progress without becoming obsessive :/ haha.

Although... I did weigh myself this morning and I've lost 2lbs since Monday, I only do this as 2lbs a week would be a good consistent weekly weight loss for me, if I can keep it going that is aha.

I done THE worst circuit last night! Please try it and share my pain lol this was after hitting my glutes and traps...

50 rope slams & 25 star jumps

10 secs rest

50 rope slams & 30 star jumps

10 secs rest

50 rope slams & 35 star jumps

all the way up in 5's to 50 rope slams and 50 star jumps.

To make it harder swap the star jumps for burpees, to make it near suicidal take out the 10 secs rest in between


----------



## SpotMe? (Feb 2, 2012)

Changing things up a bit now, my body fat isn't going anywhere :/ very frustrating. So I've decided to take some more drastic measures! Although I do eat clean my diet lacks structure and I'll put my hands up and say I'm not educated enough to put together the diet I need..

I haven't figured out how my body works yet, to be honest I'm just getting more and more confused the advice I've been given by some always seems to contradict what somebody else is saying  So I've decided to listen to just one person and they've written a diet out for me it's complicated and a lot of time and thought has been put into it so fingers crossed it will work  He's explained it simply to me that I'll be eating smart and it will keep me in a anabolic state.

In addition to the new diet I've added in some more CV I always do 10- 15 mins of HIIT after weights but I'm also now doing 25mins on the rower I've done it 3 days this week so far. I'll work that up to 5 days but I want to introduce it slowly as longer duration less intensive CV I actually find more difficult mentally to complete. I do much prefer to just smash it up in a shorter space of time but it has to be done if I want to get lean!

To cover off all bases I'm also going to the doctors to see if there's anything medically wrong that's preventing me from shifting bodyfat, however I don't know whether it'll be a good or bad thing if they say there is something wrong :/

The fun continues...


----------



## lightweight09 (Apr 22, 2009)

You do best by only listen to one person. I've helped a man get ready for shows the last 2 years and the only time he has messed up is when he decides to listen to different people then we spend 3 weeks correcting it.


----------



## SpotMe? (Feb 2, 2012)

lightweight09 said:


> You do best by only listen to one person. I've helped a man get ready for shows the last 2 years and the only time he has messed up is when he decides to listen to different people then we spend 3 weeks correcting it.


That's where I think I've been going wrong I keep chopping and changing because I'll be doing something one person said then changed or stopped or tried something else becuase somebody had turned around and told me it's wrong.

I'm really hoping consistency is the key, he writes out my training on a daily basis for me too which has helped me no end the size and strength gains recently have been great but I think that coupled with the right diet and actually sticking to it for months insteads or weeks and sometimes even days will give me the results I want


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Everyone will tell u consistency is key - and it's true. You just have to keep plugging away and u WILL get results.

Sod everyone else just listen to this dude and learn about your body.

Bodybuilding is a long old game. You must prepare yourself for that. Changes don't happen overnight.


----------



## lightweight09 (Apr 22, 2009)

Just stick with this guy and see what happens. Don't try and over complicate things aswel.


----------



## SpotMe? (Feb 2, 2012)

Although I'm frustrated with myself I know that these things take time, hard work and dedication and I am 100% giving this everything I've got, I will not fail it's not in my nature to give up.

I train my ar3e off I'm not taking any shortcuts I don't go in the gym to recieve attention from others and not to look pretty when I train I do not look attractive.. :/ but do I care? Pfft no! This is so important to me, it's no joke and I am fully aware this is not something I can rush it will take time but once I get everything right and it all starts falling into place it'll make everything worthwhile.

In my mind what I'm doing is simple, just doing what I'm told and not asking questions hahaha


----------



## SpotMe? (Feb 2, 2012)

Just a quick progress update after my first week of the new diet, stuck to it religiously and reaped the benefits I'm down to 130lbs now unsure of my bf% I'll get that measured either today or tomorrow. I feel much better in myself as well and am recovering quicker  I can also tell that my insulin levels are going down as back fat is slowly going down ultimately looking better in the mirror 

Things are seeming to go well at the moment I'm quietly confident that if I stick to the diet and train my bum off I will get sub 20% ideally around 15% by December then I can relax a little for Christmas!


----------



## SpotMe? (Feb 2, 2012)

Things have finally fallen into place... I'm down to 128lbs as at last Saturday (I weigh myself once a week, same time, same day) so that's a loss of 8lbs in 2 weeks 

I'm into my third week of my diet and feeling great everything is starting to look leaner cutting out simple sugars has meant my insulin levels have gone down enough to reduce my 'back fat' considerably.

My diet simply consists of oven cooked turkey, mixed nuts (not roasted & everything except peanuts), spinach, rice cakes (sometimes with honey), oats with water, sweet potatoe, mixed salad leaves (especially wild rocket, amazing discovery sooo much flavour) and a lot of broccoli! I'm not using any sauces or seasoning including salt/ pepper, nothing. As a result I'm losing bodyfat and it's awesome considering the amount of carbs I'm consuming too when I'm actually a protein type :/ Oh an I'm only drinking water and I have a banana and a protein shake after cv  my favourite time of the day (I love my banana)

I have a cheat meal every Saturday night which I think is one of if not 'the' reason I am able to stick to the diet religiously!

I will stay on this diet for another couple of weeks so a month in total I will then gradually start to reduce the carbs and eventually drop them right down and take out the cheat meal, lord help me... Hopefully getting me into competition shape before chirstmas so I can get my bikini measurements  I'll then relax a little over christmas and get bang on it again in February.

I'm really hoping once I actually get lean it'll be easier to stay lean...

As for training I am training like a beast and it's paying off I am sooooo happy to say I can now do 4 sets of 3 wide grip pull ups  I'm getting stronger and it feels awesome, my gains are good and I now actually have traps 

I'll make sure to update at the end of my diet


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

It seems from your last post that you have found what works for you - now stick at it! As said its all about being consistant, changing one thing at a time and steering yourself towards the target.

I've always said the key is trying to deal with the repetitiveness of it all and dealing with that. Once you crack that it is easy, also cardio....the more you do, the more you can eat, get the metabolism fired up and its just like adding fuel to the fire.

Good luck


----------



## SpotMe? (Feb 2, 2012)

Magic Torch said:


> It seems from your last post that you have found what works for you - now stick at it! As said its all about being consistant, changing one thing at a time and steering yourself towards the target.
> 
> I've always said the key is trying to deal with the repetitiveness of it all and dealing with that. Once you crack that it is easy, also cardio....the more you do, the more you can eat, get the metabolism fired up and its just like adding fuel to the fire.
> 
> Good luck


Thank you  I must admit I'm a sucker for routine I love lists and set plans so this diet although difficult overall to stick to mentally it's relieved me of the stress of trying to figure out what to eat on a day to day basis and counting calories so I'm benefiting that way. So the repetitiveness is a good thing for me. I think my will has got stronger as I've been saying no to every temptation, which I'm proud of.

To be fair though this diet isn't that difficult, once I start cutting the nice tasting foods and even the protein shakes and swapping for egg whites I think that will be my biggest test and I'm quietly confident I have the mental strength to stick at it.

I'm doing much more cardio that I was before but I'm switching it up every couple of weeks. I was rowing 5000m a day but I'm doing a couple of weeks of HIIT now and I'll switch it up again in a couple of weeks I find cv very boring so changing it up benefits me both physically and mentally 

More than ever I'm ready to smash it up...


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

good luck i was terrified when i did my first show,to be honest the lights are so bright you cant rearly see past a couple of rows out.i just imagined there was no one else there .Best of luck


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

SpotMe? said:


> To be fair though this diet isn't that difficult, once I start cutting the nice tasting foods and even the protein shakes and swapping for egg whites I think that will be my biggest test and I'm quietly confident I have the mental strength to stick at it.


To be fair that is how I'm looked at every contest prep or diet I have ever done, its people that always try an 'beat' the diet by trying to make it interesting that fail IMO, its sh1t, tastes sh1t, looks sh1t.....but thats not why you eat it - its cause you'll look the nuts 12 weeks after it!

I used to have sugar free jelly once a week and maybe a diet coke once a day but other than that, just get on with it lol


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

SpotMe? said:


> To be fair though this diet isn't that difficult, once I start cutting the nice tasting foods and even the protein shakes and swapping for egg whites I think that will be my biggest test and I'm quietly confident I have the mental strength to stick at it.


To be fair that is how I'm looked at every contest prep or diet I have ever done, its people that always try an 'beat' the diet by trying to make it interesting that fail IMO, its sh1t, tastes sh1t, looks sh1t.....but thats not why you eat it - its cause you'll look the nuts 12 weeks after it!

I used to have sugar free jelly once a week and maybe a diet coke once a day but other than that, just get on with it lol


----------



## SpotMe? (Feb 2, 2012)

Magic Torch said:


> To be fair that is how I'm looked at every contest prep or diet I have ever done, its people that always try an 'beat' the diet by trying to make it interesting that fail IMO, its sh1t, tastes sh1t, looks sh1t.....but thats not why you eat it - its cause you'll look the nuts 12 weeks after it!
> 
> I used to have sugar free jelly once a week and maybe a diet coke once a day but other than that, just get on with it lol


That's so true I know too many people that spend all their time trying to make everything taste better or look for nicer alternatives when in actual fact as you say the ideal diet is boring and tasteless and will not excite you in any way shape or form haha.

I think the moment it just clicked in my head especially as my training got more intense is that food is a fuel and eating the right things has meant my body can perform to the best of it's ability. I believe the key is changing your attitude towards food and you find sooo much easier 

I think when I am doing my comp diet I may have to try the sugar free jelly as this may save me from turning into a complete beast haha


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

haha! sugar free jelly = my saviour!! 

glad to see it's going well in here and that u have a clear plan ahead... when u keep getting those results, it's amazing how much it spurs u on!

well done chicky


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

RXQueenie said:


> haha! sugar free jelly = my saviour!!


I remeber once when I was diet shopping (as in my mental state not shopping for diet food), I picked up pickled onions and saw 0.1 calorie, bought 3 jars and ate one in the car park walking to my car!


----------



## SpotMe? (Feb 2, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> haha! sugar free jelly = my saviour!!
> 
> glad to see it's going well in here and that u have a clear plan ahead... when u keep getting those results, it's amazing how much it spurs u on!
> 
> well done chicky


Thank you  very true, it's the best feeling in the world when everything starts falling into place!

I actaully love my banana and honey & rice cakes  I've been told that I'm not allowed anything with Aspartame in it which means no sugar free jelly :thumbdown:

On another note I'm really happy as I was doing DB shrugs last night and saw for the first time the line down the middle of my abs I was so excited I nearly dropped them aha. As soon as I smiled I was shouted at and told to get my head back in the game and stop being such a girl, gotta love the motivational talks...

I'm finding as well the harder I train the more unusual faces I'm started to pull and some of the noises that come out of me... :/ I've developed some kind of growl...


----------



## SpotMe? (Feb 2, 2012)

I had couple of naughty things for my cheat meal this weekend so I've now got to push myself even harder this week to make up for it :/ #smackwrist

I'm also struggling to make a decision... After Miami Pro I want to join a federation that I can compete in long term but I keep changing my mind! I know I want to do figure or an equivalent but can't seem to make my mind up! I'm beginning to annoy myself....


----------



## SpotMe? (Feb 2, 2012)

Well I've reached the hardest point of my diet but in 6 weeks I've come a long way and have made some good progress 

I now weigh 125lbs that's a loss of 11lbs which I'm happy with. There's been significant fat loss from my back and also noticable changes to me legs & bum. My abs and obliques are much more visible so overall a good improvement.

I've also got some PBs along the way, I can now bench 40kg for 3 quite comfortably whereas I struggled with 37.5kg for 1 to begin with.

My squat PB is now up to 72.5kg 5x5, I can now complete 5x5 wide grip pull ups and also can now do 3x4 weighted chin ups I only hang 2.5kg from the chain but it's enough to make a difference :/

So I'm quite happy with what I've achieved and can say I don't think I could've done anymore 

Now it gets really difficult now, today I've started cutting this will last approx 5 weeks (until 21st December) my diet will literally consist only of turkey, broccoli, mixed nuts and half a banana after I train. This is going to be very hard but I've been mentally preparing myself for it and I'm ready.

I'll let you know how I get on...


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

You can get some decent low salt spices from supermarket from tescos, get a big wok and cook the turkey and broccoli in that with a tea spoon of olive oil, will make it MUCH more tasty!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Wow, very impressive losses with PB's at the same time. Keep it up and god knows how you're dieting on just those foods - hardcore! Motivation and work ethic must be through the roof!


----------



## SpotMe? (Feb 2, 2012)

I would absolutely love to season the turkey but unfortunately I'm not allowed any additional sodium as I retain water quite badly in my legs 

I'm also not able to cook my broccoli this is purely down to my work environment lots of people on desks surrounding me that complained the last time I brought it in cooked so I was told I wasn't allowed to eat it at my desk so it's raw broccoli on the menu for me haha.

Thank you defdaz  the training system I use is designed to help me build lean muscle mass but also improve my athleticism and strength, I love it! To think I couldn't even do a chin up properly not long ago is crazy.

I am so determined to do this I know it's me against myself and the side of me that wants to win will always triumph. I know as time goes on it's going to get hard but I've made sure I'm mentally in the right place to fight the cravings and battle on, I will smash it and get lean


----------



## SpotMe? (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh and how could I forget to mention I finally decided who I'm going to compete with long term.... Final decision is BNBF Miss Figure


----------



## SpotMe? (Feb 2, 2012)

And so it begins....

11 weeks this Sunday diet started on Monday, must admit that my cheat meal on Sunday felt like the 'last meal' aha but I am extremely determined and ready to smash this comp prep to bits!

Training remains the same with 4 day with weights - Lower Body Max, Upper Body Max, Upper Body Repeated Effort, Dynamic Legs and a CV only day.

I played around with my diet a lot last year and the most important thing I learnt about myself is that I love and prefer simplicity I don't care about variety as I don't get bored with eating the same food I just chuck it in my mouth, cheat meals are for enjoyment the rest is fuel.

So I've got a very straight forward diet that consists of turkey, mixed nuts (not roasted or salted obviously), loads of broccoli, whey protein, rice cakes and honey with the rice cakes only after training weights and a banana after CV. That's it. I really do advise those who want to compete to consider doing a very simple diet like this it relieves a lot of unwanted stress and will prevent you from spending hours trying to think of healthy alternatives or tastier combinations of food, fact is to diet and cut the food is rank and boring it's only 12 weeks so just get on with and stuff your face afterwards haha.

Main thing I'm nervous about at the moment is the posing!! Completely clueless, it's a fitness model category I'm doing now so you're not allowed to flex yet need to do natural 'model like' poses that'll show off your physique.. Hmm... Something to work on.


----------



## SpotMe? (Feb 2, 2012)

Oops forgot to mention CV,

At the moment I'm doing 25mins every lunchtime and on my CV only day a further 45mins - 1 hour in the evening.

Another thing I've added in is green tea, I'm drinking 2-3 a day timing 2 pre-workout. If you're not a fan of the taste try Twinings mango & lychee it's yummy 

I'm taking some progress pictures on Saturday so I'll be sure to get them on here so you can watch my progress, if at all interested haha


----------



## SpotMe? (Feb 2, 2012)

Thought I'd upload some progress pictures every 2 weeks, I'm currently 11 weeks out so still looking pretty fat haha.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

You should be fine in 11 weeks, what is your current diet, a typical day, inc weights and time of meals?

You will prob need to start doing cardio in the am and post workout.

As for posing get on you tube and watch some videos from previous shows, practice every night in front of the mirror!


----------



## SpotMe? (Feb 2, 2012)

Magic Torch said:


> You should be fine in 11 weeks, what is your current diet, a typical day, inc weights and time of meals?
> 
> You will prob need to start doing cardio in the am and post workout.
> 
> As for posing get on you tube and watch some videos from previous shows, practice every night in front of the mirror!


Typically,

Get up - protein shake & a few nuts

10.30 - Turkey breast, rice cake and broccoli

1pm - After CV protein shake & banana

3.30 - Turkey breast, 2 rice cakes & nuts

5.30 - After training protein shake & 2 rice cakes with honey

7.30 - Turkey breast & broccoli

9.30 - Either protein shake or turkey with nuts

And drinking 2 litres of water a day.

If It's just a CV day I won't have carbs from 10.30 onwards.

I'm increasing my CV gradually so that I don't notice it too much I'll eventually be doing 25mins on my lunch and 30mins-

1hour at home I'm also adding in circuits again.


----------



## SpotMe? (Feb 2, 2012)

Just sprung to mind that I didn't mention I've stopped the intermittent fasting I am 110% sure that this led to me losing muscle. Now that I'm eating regularly 6/7 times a day I can see the difference as I'm cutting. The reason why the weight falls off so quickly is due to muscle loss, I urge people to avoid it! Unless you're not bothered about losing the muscle mass of course....


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Is someone doing your diet for you? If not let me know and I'll throw in some comments, if someone is I'll hold back!

Intermitted fasting I dont like, prefer to spread meals out equally, just moving carbs around to when needed. I think your plan is okay, but I do favour cardio in the am, first thing to really get motabolism up.


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Just out of interest, when you were fasting were you supplementing with BCAAs and L Carnitine? I know it works for some people and for some it doesnt!! Ive been doing IF for a while and ive just started cleaning up my diet (in prep for cut) so ive started with the BCAAs etc before my fasted cardio and I hsvent boticed any muscle loss at all along with the weight loss. But tbh when I start properly cutting I think I will just fast until ive done my am cardio never mind the 16 hour business lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Great you've listed the foods your eating for diet and times, although it means nothing without the weights of those foods each meal????

Best of luck with this


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Also the 2 litres water a day. Is that including the water used in shakes or additional? If its including shakes that seems slightly low?


----------



## SpotMe? (Feb 2, 2012)

Magic Torch said:


> Is someone doing your diet for you? If not let me know and I'll throw in some comments, if someone is I'll hold back!
> 
> Intermitted fasting I dont like, prefer to spread meals out equally, just moving carbs around to when needed. I think your plan is okay, but I do favour cardio in the am, first thing to really get motabolism up.


Yeah, I have IBS so I'm limited to what I can actually have, I change things up according do what I'm doing on that day i.e. more carbs on max days less carbs for CV and rest days which is pretty much general knowledge anyway. I tend to have tuna once a week and omlette on Satuardays (without milk) as my treat.

Feel free to add any opinions though, I'm not on here to start any arguments just sharing my journey so more than happy to hear suggestions.

I'm not a fan of IF either and that's after doing it for two months, shame really as I gave myself more work to do in the long run.

I would love to do CV in the morning but there's no way to fit it into my schedule due to work and other commitments. I am however consider doing am CV at the weekends?? Just a thought, not sure how much impact that would have as those are my rest days so may be a negative one...


----------



## SpotMe? (Feb 2, 2012)

VanillaFace said:


> Just out of interest, when you were fasting were you supplementing with BCAAs and L Carnitine? I know it works for some people and for some it doesnt!! Ive been doing IF for a while and ive just started cleaning up my diet (in prep for cut) so ive started with the BCAAs etc before my fasted cardio and I hsvent boticed any muscle loss at all along with the weight loss. But tbh when I start properly cutting I think I will just fast until ive done my am cardio never mind the 16 hour business lol


I didn't use any supps maybe that was the problem but in the grand sceme of things it just wasn't for me. It's convenient in some ways but that's the only positive thing I can think of about IF.

My personal opinion is you'll gain and retain far more muscle by eating small regular meals. It wasn't just me that noticed the loss of muscle mass either so it's not one of those 'it's all in your head' situations.

However I don't want to go preaching what's right and wrong what doesn't work for one person can do wonders for another  Good Luck!


----------



## SpotMe? (Feb 2, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Also the 2 litres water a day. Is that including the water used in shakes or additional? If its including shakes that seems slightly low?


I drink 2 litres in addition to my protein shakes. I don't weigh my food, if I have a turkey breast it's a turkey breast. If I have nuts it's literally 5 or 6 nuts. Rice cakes either 1 or 2 at any time but that varies depending on my training. Broccoli I just eat as much as I can.

I did weigh my food before but it became to obsessive and stressed me out the guy who's helping me has a much more relaxed method of using 'handfuls' as measurements.


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

SpotMe? said:


> I didn't use any supps maybe that was the problem but in the grand sceme of things it just wasn't for me. It's convenient in some ways but that's the only positive thing I can think of about IF.
> 
> My personal opinion is you'll gain and retain far more muscle by eating small regular meals. It wasn't just me that noticed the loss of muscle mass either so it's not one of those 'it's all in your head' situations.
> 
> However I don't want to go preaching what's right and wrong what doesn't work for one person can do wonders for another  Good Luck!


Yea thats true, I know the aminos act as a meal in terms of your metabolism ( so even though ur fasting your metabolism is still high from aminos) and helps prevent catabolism so if you dont supplement then its a cert you'll lose muscle. Like you said it works for people differently, I know a few who swear by it and others hate it!


----------



## SpotMe? (Feb 2, 2012)

Thought I would update my progress so far, I'm 8 weeks out and 128lbs I don't have anymore pictures as yet but I'll probably take a few one night this week. By looking in the mirror my top two abs are coming through my stomach is flattening out and I'm beginning to see my obliques. Still got too much back fat but that's going down too 

My legs are what I'm happiest with! They're actually coming in nicely as with my arms, back and shoulders. Main places the fat is sticking to, stomach, hips and bum and all expected as I'm a woman... 

I've played around with my diet twice now, I dropped the carbs, big mistake and didn't work for me so I've upped them again, given myself a bit more variety in my diet and also taking vitamin B complex and additional Folic Acid and BCAAs before and after weights and fasted CV on Saturday.

That's another thing that's changed, my CV. I was doing 25mins 4/5 days a week but now I'm doing 25mins on my lunches (5 days) 5-10 mins after weights (4 days) 30 mins fasted on Saturday and 30 mins on Sunday. It sounds like a big jump but... my weight loss has appeared to stop, I know you shouldn't look at weight too much but to me that's a warning sign that something needs to change. I'm far happier with the higher carb diet so increase to CV is the best way.

I have made a point of factoring in the ability to increase this each week and if necessary I can go up to an hour a day so I've given myself enough room to increase gradually for the next 8 weeks 

I'll probably put another update on here after Sunday as it'll give me a week in this new routine I'm feeling hopeful though that'll it'll work. I'll just be thankful after this, once I figure out what works for me and discovering that preparing for your first comp is really quite scary as you don't have a clue what your body is going to do and even if you'll be able to get lean enough to step on stage but I'm not stressing about it, that's the worst thing I can do. So just taking each day as it comes and smashing it up in the gym


----------



## SpotMe? (Feb 2, 2012)

Had a pants day yesterday as I'm not feeling 100% at the moment was very weak and just blurrrghh if you know the feeling aha... But, I pushed on through a difficult leg sesh and hit my obliques at the end  well if I felt normal and well it wouldn't have been so difficult haha.

Box Squats - 4 x 15 40kg

Weighted walking lunges - 5 kg not sure how many steps but done 4 lengths of the gym and it's a BIG gym :/

Stiff leg deadlifts - 4 x 10-12 40kg

Calf raises - 30 kg 2 sets toes in x 15 2 sets toes out x 15

Wood choppers - 3 x 12 either side 6.75kg on cables

Soooooo I had a few minutes to spare this morning before I started work so please accept my apologies for the quality of the photos but I managed to get a few pics, critique more than welcom I'm 7 weeks out on Sunday. Be as brutal as you like 

http://imageshack.us/a/img163/2465/imag0091hz.jpg

http://imageshack.us/a/img803/446/imag0092je.jpg

http://imageshack.us/a/img10/6223/imag0093ao.jpg

http://imageshack.us/a/img15/715/imag0096ig.jpg


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Up the cardio IMO.

Needs to be an 45min to an hour per day. I'd prefer 45min am or lunch and 30min PWO

You can easy pull it in 7weeks, but cardio is key for me, for metabolism and fat loss.

Good Luck!


----------



## SpotMe? (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank you 

Yeah, I do need to up the cardio! The problem I have is my gym doesn't open early enough for me to do CV prior to starting work, but I can do fasted CV for an hour on Saturday and Sunday so I think I'll do that instead of half an hour!

I'll continue to do 25mins on my lunch break, unfortunately I can't manage any longer than that due to having to get back to work. I am lucky enough to have a x trainer at home so I'll start doing 35mins in the evening to make up for my lunchtime.

I'll start today and let you know my results 

My diet has changed also to the following:

Training Days

8am - 40g oats made into porridge with water

Turkey breast

4 Mixed Nuts

Vitamin B Complex

Folic Acid

10.30am - Turkey Breast

3 Broccoli Florets

4 Mixed Nuts

1pm - After CV - MP Impact Diet Whey with water

Small Banana

3.30pm - Turkey Breast

Mixed Peppers

2 Rice Cakes

4pm - 10 Reflex BCAAs

6pm - After weights - MP Impact Diet Whey with water

1 Rice Cake with a small covering of honey

8.30pm - This meal varies

Either 3 boiled eggs & vegetables/salad

or 3 egg omelette & vegetables/salad

or Salmon & vegetables/salad

Non Training Days

timings vary

1st Meal - Protein shake & 4 nuts - If after fasted CV I will have some fruit instead of the nuts and 16 BCAAs Before & After

2nd Meal - Other source of protein & vegetables/salad

3rd Meal - Protein shake, 4 nuts & vegetables/salad

4th Meal - Other source of protein & vegetables/salad

5th Meal - Other source of protein & vegetables/salad

6th Meal - Protein shake & 4 nuts

And now as I'm adding in a high calorie meal on Saturday I'd typically have this as Meal 4.

I trained Upper Body Max yesterday was an awesome session 

Incline Bench Press - 20kg BB 4 x 15 - Ouch...

Superset with 15 band pull aparts

TRX single arm rows - 3 x 15

then normal rows x 15

Neutral grip pull ups - x 3

superset with - lateral raises 4kg x 15

X 4

Tricep Tri-set

Overhead underarm tricep extensions on cables x 15 - 12.5kg

Cheerleader Press x 15 (forgotten the correct name as I changed it to that the first time I done them and it's stuck haha)

Close grip press ups to failure

X 3

Decline seated bicep curls - 6kg x 15

Superset with

Standing shoulder press x 15

X 4

Feeling it today....


----------



## SpotMe? (Feb 2, 2012)

I'll put pictures up here that are visible for anyone who can't get on Imageshack.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I think that looks good. The carbs are only in there around workout (except for breakfast but thats only 40g), and the protien is high.

If the gym doesnt open in time, perhaps just walking around the park or roads? I used to do power walking in the am for my cardio (never liked running lol).

With the cheat/refeed on a Sat, have your normal food up to workout, do an hours cardio then your PWO shake. after this dont eat all day until you evening meal and go nuts for an hour of two!


----------



## SpotMe? (Feb 2, 2012)

I hate running too haha, I'm only 23 but I used to sprint when I was younger and sustained a very bad injury in my foot tore a few important bits and pieces and was the reason I had to pack it in and I've never been able to sprint without it playing up since (very painful when it does :/)

I can jog on a treadmill for 10mins but even that sets it off and if I walk especially on tarmac or an incline for too long it plays up as well which is why I opt for the cross trainer, minimal/no impact. I would use the one at home in the morning but I can guarantee the rest of the house wouldn't appreciate it at 5.30am in the morning lol.

I'm prepared to get up early enough I'm just restricted by my injury and work. I will do fasted CV at the weekends though, hopefully that'll make a difference 

Harvester for cheat on Saturday  yummmmmm


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Yeah forget that running lark, I wont even run for the last train! Cross trainer is the one for me!

Enjoy Sat, make sure you give every last bit during your cardio session and deplete yourself fully!


----------



## SpotMe? (Feb 2, 2012)

Will do  determined to get on that stage!!


----------



## SpotMe? (Feb 2, 2012)

Soooo I was a little bit naughty this morning and weighed myself :/ I'm still stuck on 128lbs I know you're not meant to go by weight, I wouldn't usually care but considering I think I've got a load more fat to lose it's concerning me!

Although if I could understand the science behind why and how we can lose fat whilst our weight stays the same that would put my mind at ease....

I don't think my diet is the problem as I've been eating squeaky clean for nearly 5 weeks now without a cheat although that may be part of the problem, cheat meal is being added back in for 4 weeks.

It's very annoying that my IBS prevents me from doing circuit training :/ soooo I've made the decision to squeeze in 30 mins of fasted CV every morning it's awkward and I'm going to have to get up a silly o'clock but it's necessary. I'm going to start off doing 2 days then 3 then 4 and eventually 5 days.

I'll start next week on Tuesday and see how I feel next weekend  Hopefully this little change will have a nice big impact!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

SpotMe? said:


> Soooo I was a little bit naughty this morning and weighed myself :/ I'm still stuck on 128lbs I know you're not meant to go by weight, I wouldn't usually care but considering I think I've got a load more fat to lose it's concerning me!
> 
> Although if I could understand the science behind why and how we can lose fat whilst our weight stays the same that would put my mind at ease....
> 
> ...


Noooo never weigh yourself mid week, just once a week at the same time (after waking) and before and cardio etc. You will fluctuate daily with food and water etc....although in this instance it may have given you a midset boost.

I think the morning am cardio will help a lot. If you can factor in a way to make it work then good on you.

Keep at it, you have plenty of time to bring it in.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Yep, as Magic Torch says, dont weigh in other than your weekly weigh in......can cause a lot of frustration!!! Stick to the one weigh in per week but also, dont focus completely on the scales.

During prep last year, although it was a long long prep, I think in the last probably 8 weeks, I stayed more or less the same weight on the scales, but got loads leaner, really tightened up and lost quite a few cm's from waist, hips, bum etc. As well as weekly weigh in, I would measure certain points, so that I could properly chart my progress, and if the scales hadnt changed, but measurements had, I knew things were still on track.

Enjoy your treat anyway and keep going girl!  Once you up the cardio, you should really notice the changes!


----------



## SpotMe? (Feb 2, 2012)

Well the cheat meal was sooooo good but bad news....  I'm ill and not a tickly cough kind of ill it's flu like symptoms and I feel beyond drained.

Now I'm really starting to panic, I couldn't train this weekend as I was too ill and couldn't do fasted CV this morning.

All I feel I can really manage is CV this afternoon, I'm aiming for 45mins steady state either power walking or cross trainer.

I'm just wondering is it worth just pushing myself and doing CV twice a day instead? I definitely don't want to go near any weights, not like this :/ I'd end up hurting myself....

My body doesn't seem to have made any real progress in the last couple of weeks. I've done my research and I don't know what else I can do to get lean?

Am I missing something?? I think the answer might be getting a nutritionist as my body just doesn't want to let go of my fat around my hips, thighs and stomach.

Clueless right now and worried I won't be able to do it....


----------



## SpotMe? (Feb 2, 2012)

Well I'm happy today 

Yesterday after finishing work I decided f**k it I'll just train as normal and see how I go, got in the gym and a whole load of energy came from nowhere I felt awesome and strong!

I pesevered and it paid off! 

So another change to note is my training, before I was doing an upper body/ lower body split and was very much a strength and conditioning type of training.

Now that the carbs are dropping and CV is upping I'm a lot weaker and the priority is to get lean, gaining strength doesn't need to be on the agenda at the moment. So we're going for a 5 day split now, changing the days up each week but the split will be as follows:

- Chest & Bis

- Quads & Calves

- Back & Tris

- Hams & Glutes & Calves again

- Shoulders & Traps

Aiming for 45mins weight training and 15mins of CV at the end 

I have a meeting on Wednesday with a very knowledgable nutritionist to look over my diet and to help me where he can.

I'm feeling much more positive and happier, another moment of weakness yesterday but just goes to show how much of an emotional rollercoaster prep is. Makes ya go just a lil bit cuckoo  lol.

Annnnnnnnnd I did fasted CV this morning! And I liked it, done 7 1/2 mins on Cross Trainer to warm everything up then power walked for 5 mins and on an incline for a further 15mins now I get to chill out till 4.30pm I'm quite liking that.

I'm going to smash it out this week and see where I'm at next weekend I'm excited to see if there's any changes! Oh and I've decided to ignore my weight now lol


----------



## SpotMe? (Feb 2, 2012)

Quads, Calves & Abs yesterday 

Normal stance BB sqauts with plates under my heels so I could get my a** to grass 

warm up sets then 3x15 - 35kg and repped out with just the bar think I managed about 27 reps ouuuuccch :/

Bulgarian split squats with 5kg plate in each hand 3 x 15 on each leg

Leg extensions - 20kg 3x15 1x20

Calf Raises - toes out then toes in, two sets of each, 15 reps

On decline bench with feet hooked whilst holding myself up halfway holding a 5kg plate 20 45 degree turns either side x 3

Fasted CV again this morning  20 minutes power walking on an incline then 10 mins on cross trainer hoody on to get my sweat on haha

Got a 2 hour posing session in London this Saturday eeeee exciting


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Looks good, hope the fasted CV is working! Posing is important, make sure you practice every night!


----------



## SpotMe? (Feb 2, 2012)

I hope so too haha I'm in need of a boost and I really think if I get a bit leaner and tighter this week it'll help me no end.

I'm just learning the hard lesson that sometimes no matter how dedicated or motivated you are your body will not always co-operate lol.

Yup will do, once I have my session on Saturday I will practise every time I'm in the gym. Guarantee I will get some funny looks and comments but hey ho gotta be done!


----------



## SpotMe? (Feb 2, 2012)

Well I just came back from my meeting and I have a lot of information to process! This guy is so full of knowledge I feel so much more at ease having him help me 

First and foremost I'm not eating enough, I need to increase my calories by way of Protein and Vegetables for carbs. He said to aim for 2000 calories and add in loads more variety so I will be eating loads of different vegetables varying from day to day.

Two very interesting things to note is that too much of a good thing (in the way of a good VARIED diet) will give you loads of benefits

BUT

Too much of one good thing i.e. broccoli can have a negative impact.

It gets very technical :/ lol. We can't do much now until he looks at my bodyfat so I will have to wait till Friday until I can know for sure where my issues are...

Another very interesting point is that CV could potentially doing me more harm than good. It could be increasing my cortisol levels which as a result will make me store fat.

He sounded confident that if we can get the diet spot on I won't need to do CV at all, sounds great to me aha


----------



## SpotMe? (Feb 2, 2012)

This may be a bit controversial but I've made a big decision......

I know my main issue is my cortisol levels, that much it blatantly obvious by my stomach and hips.

The guy who's helping me has been on a Charles Poliquin training course therefore I wanted to read articles about his theories.

On the back of it I'm going to stop doing CV, it may seem crazy but I think the CV is stressing me out to the max.

This may well go completely tits up but I'm in a trial and error period so here goes nothing......


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Good shout. I totally 'get' Poliquin and have taken some of his opinions on board and included them in my own regime. You can only try.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi hun. Hope all's going well and you're not stressing as much.

Have you dropped the CV then? And changed diet? I think its important to find out what works for you, as what works for one, doesnt mean it'll work for someone else. Everyones different so therefore everyones prep will be different to a certain extent.

Like you said, the main thing is to decrease stress levels, stress can really hinder prep so if you can chill out, then you may see huge benefits, and once you've chilled out about things, it might mean that you re-introduce a bit of CV and it not actually stress you that much?!

All trial and error, but definately worth a try if you're stressing too much.


----------

